

I Want Sandy Shutdown Disappoints Users: How Dornfest Could Have Handled It Differently - skmurphy
http://www.htmlist.com/rants/trusting-in-the-cloud-the-fallout-when-web-20-apps-disappear/

======
nandemo
In the ideal world we'd see only comments like this:

"Hi, congratulations for the acquisition. I've been using I Want Sandy and I
really regret you've chosen to close it down. I hope you reconsider your
decision. Some people pay $x for service $foo, so I'm sure many wouldn't mind
paying $x+1 for Sandy. Still, thanks a lot for the free ride."

But no, we get a lot of entitled whiners and opinionated bloggers complaining.

~~~
Angostura
I disagree actually, I think the recommendations at the end of the blog post
make reasonable sense.

The goodwill created by running such a service has value, and it is a waste to
jettison this - bBoth for Twitter and for the original app author. While
getting a job at Twitter is excellent, I wouldn't want to devalue my personal
brand if I could help it- the job at Twitter may not last for ever and the
developer may want to entice people to a new start-up in the future.

So finessing any eventual shut-down makes sense.

------
Herring
er, why is time managment not offline? What advantages are there for pushing
that data to a server? It's not like email can't be accessed by a desktop app.

